# pregunta sencilla

## CGentooS

Bueno hola de nuevo;

La cuestion es la siguiente, esta vez:

He instalado Gentoo en otro ordenador y me ha petado el emerge system casi al final con el paquete procps. 

Solo queria saber si alguien le ha ocurrido lo mismo en alguna instalacion de Gentoo 1.2 en los ultimos dos dias.

Otra cosilla el LiveCd de 1.4rc1 no me detecta la tarjeta de red 8139too, le pasa a alguien tambien?

----------

## rommelin

Hola

En cuanto a lo del emerge system,no te puedo ayudar mucho porque yo tengo instalado la 1.4 desde hace unas semanas y no me ha dado ningun problema.

Pero en cuanto a la tarjeta, te puedo decir que yo tengo una Realtek que usa ese modulo y me la detecto a la primera.

Prueba a arrancarlo manualmente.

 :Arrow:  modprobe 8139too

----------

## hfij

 *CGentooS wrote:*   

> Bueno hola de nuevo;
> 
> La cuestion es la siguiente, esta vez:
> 
> He instalado Gentoo en otro ordenador y me ha petado el emerge system casi al final con el paquete procps. 
> ...

 

Mi instalación de Gentoo 1.4rc1 se realizó sin problemas, respecto al tema del módulo de la tarjeta de red, prueba a poner directamente: 

#net-setup eth0

según he leido en la documentación, el kernel que trae el liveCd ya lleva incluidos los módulos más comunes, a mi me pasó algo parecido. Espero que esto te ayude.

Salu2 Jorge

----------

## Pep

A mi me ha ocurrido lo mismo con el paquete procps.

La solución al problema es bien sencilla.

```
export SANDBOX_DISABLED=1
```

Compilas de nuevo procps y una vez terminado tecleas

```
export SANDBOX_DISABLED=0
```

----------

## CGentooS

Gracias a todos

lo de la tarjeta de red es flipante porque la 1.2 la detecta a la primera y la 1.4 ni a mano la puedo instalar, el net-setup ya lo probe pero ni por esas, lo que me queda por provar es instalar la 1.2 y actualizar a 1.4 

Ya veremos lo que pasa

----------

## santi___

Lo que puedes intentar, si no consigues hacer andar tu placa desde el LiveCD, es utilizar el CD de la 1.2 y utilizar la tarball de la 1.4.

----------

